# My Video Of My Black & Blue Diamonds & Ruby Red Spilo



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

GREAT DESTROYER < BLACK DIAMOND
MR. SELF DISTRUCT < BLUE DIAMOND
PRETTY HATE MACHINE < RUBY RED SPILO








.... LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking collection you have there and I actually like those Tool like backgrounds. Is it more or are those meal worms you're feeding them?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice vid thanks.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Ja said:


> Sweet looking collection you have there and I actually like those Tool like backgrounds. Is it more or are those meal worms you're feeding them?


worms just in the vid........ i feed them frozen fish, shrimp, beef hart, etc.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Ja said:


> Sweet looking collection you have there and I actually like those Tool like backgrounds. Is it more or are those meal worms you're feeding them?


you have pics of your purple diamond?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice collection, you have some unique set ups too.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice vid and fish. what size tank you keeping the big guy in?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

awesome collection. dubstep


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet video









i do quite dig your backgrounds.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice fish, great looking tanks, HORRIBLE sound track, lol.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> nice vid and fish. what size tank you keeping the big guy in?


75 for now til I get a 125.... it is 10 inches and i hear they are ok til they around 12in in a 75...... but i would like to get 1 a lil b4 that


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

the diamond rhom FOR SALE is the piranha on the right in the divided tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice collection, very nice...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice collection you got there, dump truck!...your piranhas rock like a TOOL concert!!!...


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^^^


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A heh heh... he said "tool..."










Great video!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

bump


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That black diamond Rhom is a beast!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice vid


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks guys my next vid will be black diamond vs. pacu


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Be careful! A pacu is a rivermonster!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Be careful! A pacu is a rivermonster!


ya i seen that episode for 5 min and changed the channel..... they running out of monsters in dem der rivers


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, ol' Jeremy Wade is gonna have to diversify if he's gonna last IMO.

Maybe just "Monsters" in general or something... getting into anacondas, komodo dragons, etc.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Yeah, ol' Jeremy Wade is gonna have to diversify if he's gonna last IMO.
> 
> Maybe just "Monsters" in general or something... getting into anacondas, komodo dragons, etc.


Yep, or go more in depth with the existing beasts... like going underwater and actually doing some nice documentaries of their natural life (like feeding, migrations, breeding etc.)...

Just going from place to place and throwing a line and pulling out 1 or 2 fish isn't that exciting... I'd be more interested to actually learn about the "monsters" he's catching.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

Awesome fish, and dig the metal/dub track!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes Pacu are very dangerous fish, It's been said they possess the crushing power equal to that of a semi truck crashing into a brick wall at 100mph, they wait patiently for nuts to hit the water and there not that picky as to what nuts they go after. Truly deadly fish . .


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

bump ^^^still for sale


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

great looking rhomb


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

BUMP^^^^^^^^


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

the fish fam is all doing well still.... i have been off this site for a long time for my computer sucks and have been crazy busy... I broke my camera so no updates on collection.... I sold one of the P,s in the divided tank in video to a member.... the big guy is in his 125gal now and happy as can be....


----------



## black vin (Dec 28, 2011)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> GREAT DESTROYER < BLACK DIAMOND
> MR. SELF DISTRUCT < BLUE DIAMOND
> PRETTY HATE MACHINE < RUBY RED SPILO
> 
> ...


I agree nice fish!


----------

